# Engine knock mechanic throwing parts without success



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a 2002 A3. It developed a noise that sounds like an exhaust leak. 
I took it to a mechanic who said it needed a tuneup. After plugs etc no improvement so they replaced two coils. No change. Now thay say it is an injector. 
My main concern is I no longer believe him and he says to get at it the engine needs to almost come out. Aren't the injectors on top? 
I would appreciate any help you guys can give me.
Thanks


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine knock mechanic throwing parts without success (e30cabriolet)*

No one is familiar with the 1.8T motor? 
Someone please just let me know whether the engine needs to be moved for injector replacement.
Thanks


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Engine knock mechanic throwing parts without success (e30cabriolet)*

The engine doesn't need to be moved to fit injectors. 
Can you give a bit more info on the knocking noise? On start up, constant speed, engine speed related. Only audible at low/high revs?
Pretty tough to diagnose over the net TBH.
Maybe get a second opinion from another shop?
Gavin


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine knock mechanic throwing parts without success (H100VW)*

Thanks. All I was looking for was confirmation that the mechanic was untruthful with his 500.00 engine lifting story. I am not looking for a diagnosis online.
The car is 600 miles away with my Son so I am also in a long distance decision making situation.
The noise started in the driveway when he left for school, I was standing there as he drove away and the exhaust went from normal to a low chugging/knocking. I assumed it was an exhaust leak (that is what it sounds like) 
My Son called from the road and said the noise had become a vibration but the car was otherwise running fine.
When he got to school he found a mechanic and first he said it needed a tuneup. We paid for a set of Platinum plugs and whatever else he did I now doubt we got anything. 
The "tuneup" changed nothing and he said it needed at least one and maybe two coils. We let him change them (2) and no change. That is when he said it needs an injector damaged by the faulty coil. (needing the engine lifted which he wants 500.00 for) 
At this point I told my Son to find another shop and posted here to verify my belief that the injectors were in fact on top and no engine movement was necessary.
Thanks 



_Modified by e30cabriolet at 9:03 AM 8-24-2006_


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine knock mechanic throwing parts without success (e30cabriolet)*

Ok, new shop has replaced a third coil and says the motronic unit is going out. Anyone know if the car can run but the motronic is going out?
There is no missing it runs fine.


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow one response in a week. Pace yourselves now.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (e30cabriolet)*

where is the car located??
is it in the bay area??


_Modified by MattyDVR6 at 12:22 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

I am from L.A. but am in Mexico. The car is in Mexico City at the dealer.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (e30cabriolet)*

Suggest that you try this forum thread also - it's specifically for the 1.8T drivetrain:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=27
You really need to find a mechanic with the VAG diagnosis system... or buy something like VAG-COM / Ross Tech to do the diagnosis yourself. Chances are fairly good that the car will have thrown an error code (although this isn't always the case).
I've heard of A3 1.8Ts with similar symptoms needing some or all of MAF / Air mass meters, lambda / O2 sensors, temperature sensors, coilpacks, ECUs, vacuum hoses... to fix their problem.
HTH


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

Thanks I appreciate your reply. It is at the dealer and we'll see what they say. Over 600.00 or so U.S. and I am going to sell it.


----------



## e30cabriolet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (e30cabriolet)*

Audi says it needs the fourth coil and nada mas. They offered me 180,000 pesos for it so I am selling. (16k US)


----------

